# Maxtor Basic Desktop Storage



## FrankoP (Sep 6, 2009)

When connecting the 1TB Maxtor Basic Desktop Storage device, system is looking for driver but does not find one. Where can I locate a driver. Appreciate apppreciated. :wave:


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi FrankoP,

There is a thread here describing a similar problem. In that case the drive was replaced under warranty but there is a link to the Seagate site (Seagate acquired Maxtor some time ago) with instructions on how to cure this problem:

http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=ba1a37ff660b3110VgnVCM100000f5ee0a0aRCRD

Please post back if you still have problems.


----------

